# possible fishing site?



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

I was talking to a local around the Titusville area about places to fish at playalinda beach, as well as in the lagoon area. He told me that he had heard of a boat or barge being sunk right on or near the beach, about a mile and a half north of the last parking spot. I believe its 13. He said you could pull nice fish even grouper at the right time of the year. Does anyone know of this, is it factual. If so I am willing to try it out. I need the excercise anyway. Any info that could be provided would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Redfish joe




Remember three quarters of the earth is covered by water, so three quarters of your time sould be spent fishing!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I have not heard of that but I to would be interested in such an adventure......or joint adventure. sounds like a awesome place


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration*

Maybe they can help you find it if they have a record of it.

The Office of Coast Survey's Automated Wreck and Obstruction Information System (AWOIS) contains information on approximately 10,000 submerged wrecks and obstructions in the coastal waters of the United States. Information includes latitude and longitude of each feature along with brief historic and descriptive details. 

http://chartmaker.ncd.noaa.gov/hsd/hsd-3.html

You may also try a E Mail to the Superintendent - Bob Newkirk
[email protected] <[email protected]>

Here's the website address for Canaveral National Seashore.
http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/
There's a link to him there.

How about Mister Ranger he might know?
Ranger Station -- 321-867-4077

Good Luck


----------



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

*playalinda stuff...wreck*

Hello,
Worked out there for six years. That wreck does indeed exist. However, it is in it's final stages of decomposition and what few scraps are left are buried in the sand. It was a lumber carrying vessel (barge) that went down around 57'. 

Seen many a dissapointed angler making the two hour walk through thick, hot sand with nothing to show for it. (including myself) Not worth it anymore.

The local may also have been referring to “shrimp boat annie” that went down in the early 90’s just a bit past #13. Those huge square metal containers that used to be at # 9 and past 13 (there were four total) were it’s (boat) fuel tanks. Amazing how fast they dissintigrated. Also lost in that wreck was a container with $$ in it that was never found. 

There are a few old cars and large cylindrical tanks buried around # 13 but you'll only see em if we get a major scouring by a nor easter or hurricane. Cars all over actually. Deep in the sand.

I rode a 4 wheeler on the beach for six hours a day so I got to see a six year slice of where, when ,& how to fish there. Plus, I've been fishing out there since the early 70's.

I have a few spots that for some reason seem to produce better than usual from time to time. And that doesnt make much sense as the sand is constantly shifting out there and the troughs and holes constantly change position. Never had much luck anywhere down near the nudist section.

There is a great spot with a very high dune and a continuous deep spot in front of it. I used to watch all kinds of fish cruise around in it including redfish. Waaayyyy to far to walk for even the most diehards.

Best area is the farthest south you are allowed to go. (Right near the fence is great). #1 is good but can be difficult to fish due to tourists/family’s in the shorebreak.

I’m done rambling.

Good luck out there.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. Would hate to make that trip to no avail. I usually fish between 11 and 13 for the beach is usually not busy cuz they all go to nudist area. I have done well on Whiting but have only hit the Pompano once in that area.


----------



## Playalinda7 (Aug 5, 2003)

Your welcome Beachbums. Yes, I've been reading your posts for quite some time now. Saw the stuff about the wreck and just had to join and add my three cents.
People see the lots filled up around 11-13 and think the beach is stuffed but your right, they are nudists who all walk down.
Catching pomps can be frustrating. I have seen (experienced) events where the person 40 feet down from you is catching them one after another and your not getting any! 
I have my best luck with them using live shrimp. I also use a small fluorescent colored (green) float near my hook. The idea being that they see the color, then the bait once they are up close to it. Oh, and a little red hook.
I usually just catch whiting at Playalinda which is fine by me. I find whiting to be the tastiest fish around, moreso than trout and pompano. 
The fall is coming along with the crazy baitfish run. Tarpon mayhem.

Later. 

:barf:


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Ooohhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaa, Cant wait for the Blues to run. Most fun I have all year on the surf. Blues on topwater.........WEeeeeeeeeeeeee. Getting excited thinking about it. Not to mention Sharks, Spanish and Tarpon that love the fall mullit run.


----------

